
Firefox web browser - ericras
https://itunes.apple.com/app/apple-store/id989804926
======
po1nter
duplicate of this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10553646](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10553646)

~~~
ericras
Thanks - I stumbled across it and submitted the itunes link hoping to find the
discussion on here.

------
wodenokoto
I'm disappointed that the styling didn't include the iconic round, enlarged
back button.

It also doesn't have the swipe-from-left to go back functionality.

